# Amazing woodworking projects



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Some really cool ideas here. They would tax your woodworking skills to make ....


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

I've seen this video before and there is some really cool projects. These guys have quite the thinker between there shoulders....


----------

